# Wood Firmwares v1.14



## Another World (Oct 7, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.14*
Update




A late night treat for those in my "neck" of the woods, har har. The Goblin has released a new firmware revision for all our loyal subjects. The forum file trading blood feast begins promptly at 3am, bring your spoons!



Spoiler: Change Log




*Core*:
• fixed startup click on ds phat.
• many small bugfixes in skin processing.
• now language files processed 2.5x faster.

*Compability*:
• 'rabbids go home (usa)' fixed.
• 'imagine - dream resort (europe)' fixed.
• 'blue dragon - awakened shadow (germany)' fixed.
• 'etrian odyssey 3 - drowned city (usa)' fixed.
• 'camp rock - final jam (europe)' fixed.
• 'mysims - skyheroes (europe)' fixed.
• 'okamiden chiisaki taiyou (japan)' fixed.
• 'dementium ii (japan)' fixed.
• 'dementium ii (europe)' fixed.
• 'tinker bell and the great fairy rescue (europe) (en,fr,de,es,it,nl)' fixed.
• 'petz - playschool (europe)' fixed.
• 'blue dragon - awakened shadow (italy)' fixed.
• 'pokemon ranger - guardian signs (usa)' fixed.
• 'kingdom hearts - re-coded (japan)' fixed.

*R.P.G. Specific*:
• 'bypass protection' option now compatible with 'dma' and 'downloadplay' options.



Special Thanks to the YWG for the new release!​



Wood R4 v1.14 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.14 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## lcleong (Oct 7, 2010)

oh god! acekard lost big this time


----------



## zeromac (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome a new update, still no new games I'm interested in so cbf updating till Super Scribblenauts comes out and if it has AP and this bypasses it


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow i wish R4-SDHC could use wood.
Well i guess i'll have to wait for the TTDS unofficial update.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 7, 2010)

Just wondering could i use the official wood rpg folder and replace the waio rpg with the official folder, would it still work, or would i get save errors


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2010)

yusuo said:
			
		

> Just wondering could i use the official wood rpg folder and replace the waio rpg with the official folder, would it still work, or would i get save errors


It might work.
You can be the test monkey.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 7, 2010)

R4s certainly have been looking better than Acekard 2(i) for a while now. =\


----------



## dogfood (Oct 7, 2010)

Wood comes through again. Respect!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2010)

YWG FTW!!!


----------



## sho_14 (Oct 7, 2010)

im kinda new here..and im using an r4..my question is what's the difference between wood with wood rpg?


----------



## lolzed (Oct 7, 2010)

Same thing,this version,made by YWG also,is basically Wood RPG for R4,hence WoodR4


----------



## sho_14 (Oct 7, 2010)

so what can the wood r4 do that the latter cannot?


----------



## snowfcukinwhite (Oct 7, 2010)

wow again and again YWG amazes us all. thx thx and many thx

judging from the changelog (i do not see the pokemon black fix after 1.13) the pokemon black "issue" is not an issue at all? ( the one that people said about it hang when u try to enter union room)
i myself havent yet confirm this problem cause im playing white

nevertheless thx u so much

and yes..sorry my english is Bad


----------



## Jax (Oct 7, 2010)

Can you please port Wood to the Cyclo, seeing that Team Cyclo is now dead?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2010)

sho_14 said:
			
		

> so what can the wood r4 do that the latter cannot?


Work on R4 cards.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 7, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> Can you please port Wood to the Cyclo, seeing that Team Cyclo is now dead?



lol. Someone who can spend $50 on this card can spend $5 for a R4DS. Or what's the problem?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that LOL


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 7, 2010)

When I got my AceKard I gave my girlfriend my R4, might have to do a switch back


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Core:
> • fixed startup click on ds phat.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you YWG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thank you for supporting R4 people will never forget you for your kind work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WOOD FTW!!!!!


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 7, 2010)

lcleong said:
			
		

> oh god! acekard lost big this time



Yeah yeah, holy crap. How can R4 be more updated than ACEKARD/AKAIO?!?!

Still waiting for cape west fix :/


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks YWG


----------



## Orel (Oct 7, 2010)

Should've waited for the Final Fantasy Four Heroes Of Light for the update, but never mind. Thanks alot goblin, you're awesome 8D


----------



## Yuin (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Jeff88 (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome, thanks to the goblin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol, it was just last year when everyone was chanting that r4 was dead and all r4 user are stupid newbs.


----------



## default2k (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for your work YWG, no new games im looking forward too but nonetheless this is great.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks to the goblin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate how that has happened.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 7, 2010)

Now that the Cyclo is dead, I suppose I'll buy one of those as a backup for my DSTWO.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh YeH! Finally a new wood, I hope all runs great!

Thanks again YWG, we appreciate it so much!


----------



## Malgamus (Oct 7, 2010)

I just switched from Ysmenu to Wood this morning. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 7, 2010)

As always, cheers YWG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And on AKAIO, it might have slightly slower updates than Wood, but it has the hardware advantages of the AK2(i) (auto AP patching, SDHC, DSi compatibility, etc.), so the two balance out in the end. One isn't really better than the other now.


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank You!!!!!! Now I can play Pokemon Ranger.


----------



## princeEyeless (Oct 7, 2010)

new updates!!thanks YWG for the update..


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 7, 2010)

YWG is on top of his game, keepin' my M3 DS Simply alive


----------



## sstomouth (Oct 7, 2010)

can i use the firmware for the m3 nine tail


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice!
Pretty ironic that it is now the R4 that gets updated more often than any of the carts out there.


----------



## .psyched (Oct 7, 2010)

Seriously, somebody has to port this to the Acekard xD


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 7, 2010)

fastest sequential release ever? beautiful work guys... is it cuz of the requests from ppl or due to his own sense of urgency that he releases firmwares based on its content updates? i think the latter
i just changed to 1.13 today... already 2.5k downloads


----------



## Rayder (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm...maybe now I can play that MySims Skyheroes game.  I really like that game.

I always relied on my CycloDS, but since TC apparently cut-and-run (those bastards!), I'll have to rely on Wood FW's and my crusty old original R4 with the broken spring more and more.

My plan is to continue using my CycloDS for the games it will play, and the R4 for newer games with AP that the Cyclo never got an update for, especially since the R4 makes me tape the SD in place.

Thanks YWG!


----------



## Theraima (Oct 7, 2010)

When I download it and try to extract/open the winrar file it says its damaged or something.. Whats with this?


----------



## bowlofspiders (Oct 7, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> When I download it and try to extract/open the winrar file it says its damaged or something.. Whats with this?


Redownload the file. This will fix your problem.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 7, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> Theraima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or try 7zip.   I have found that sometimes 7zip will open files that Winrar won't for whatever reason.


----------



## xaeroak15 (Oct 7, 2010)

This time many games worked, including Rabbid and EO3, nice work!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 7, 2010)

Where can I find the source for Wood?


----------



## Theraima (Oct 7, 2010)

Tried redownloading multiple times, that didnt work, tried to download it with IE and that didnt help either. It says the file format is damaged or unknown.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Tried redownloading multiple times, that didnt work, tried to download it with IE and that didnt help either. It says the file format is damaged or unknown.


Given that it seems to work for everyone else I suspect the problem is at your end. Try a different decompression tool.


----------



## void03 (Oct 7, 2010)

eo3 fix.. do you mean its fine to use the clean version of it instead?
Or is it ok to carry on using the recently patched one to play?


----------



## Theraima (Oct 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Given that it seems to work for everyone else I suspect the problem is at your end. Try a different decompression tool.




7zip seems to have done it, Thx Rayder!


----------



## z.g (Oct 7, 2010)

void03 said:
			
		

> eo3 fix.. do you mean its fine to use the clean version of it instead?


yes.


----------



## Coconut (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you!


----------



## WildWon (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow. Way to go YWG! When i saw the new KH patched already, my jaw dropped. I only have a Cyclo (sadness!) and haven't really touched my DS in a while, but shit dude... Great work with this CFM!

Keep it up, mate!


----------



## Spenstar (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome updates YWG!


----------



## woffi63 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks YWG !!! It´s awesome
Super Fast updating - because of Wood R4 i bought two R4 Revolutions for my kids, and the Acekards that they have too, are years behind, because the Guys of Akaio and Acekard itself seems sleeping!

Long live R4 - long live YWG - Long live Wood R4 !!!!!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Where can I find the source for Wood?


http://code.google.com/p/woodrpg/source/browse/


----------



## dark.boy.6687 (Oct 7, 2010)

wow. i just updated like 2 days ago and now there's another update.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 7, 2010)

Cheers YWG, much appreciated!


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 7, 2010)

sho_14 said:
			
		

> im kinda new here..and im using an r4..my question is what's the difference between wood with wood rpg?



Wood RPG is for Acekard RPG. The old one.

Wood R4 is for genuine R4 originals.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 7, 2010)

hmm wasn't Wood R4 since 1.12 or 13 supposed to remove crack intro?
Final Fantasy 4 heroes of light still have a crack intro


----------



## basher11 (Oct 7, 2010)

it removes previous game's intro.
this came out after, so it wont have it disabled.

besides, it's easy to disable it. (i posted how in the release topic)


----------



## Another World (Oct 8, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> lcleong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AKAIO already has these updates and more, but in the private BETA. 1.8 has had some interesting things added and isn't yet ready for the public. AKAIO may not have the frequent updates it once did (before the encryption was cracked by Rudolph [gba exploader fame]) but at least it is still updated, unlike most of the flash kits these days.

-Another World


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)

Yar, I posted a thread highlighting some upcoming features of AKAIO 1.8 to help explain why it's longer.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> AKAIO already has these updates and more, but in the private BETA. 1.8 has had some interesting things added and isn't yet ready for the public. AKAIO may not have the frequent updates it once did (before the encryption was cracked by Rudolph [gba exploader fame]) but at least it is still updated, unlike most of the flash kits these days.
> 
> -Another World


The issue is that everyone just wants their game fixes, and Wood R4 delivers those.
But from what I can imagine, it sounds like Normatt and Smiths' work on AKAIO 1.8.0 may bump up game compatibility that competes with the DSTwo and thereby eliminating much need for specific game fixes.

In fact, that sounds like what the Wood RPG specific update is partly about.

Anyway, as always, very much appreciate the support YWG.


----------



## Rfire (Oct 8, 2010)

That $3 investment for the 1:1 clone R4 I bought 6 months ago is really paying off. Thank you YWG for continuing to fix games! I have faith that this will be the card I'll be playing Golden Sun off of.


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Oct 8, 2010)

So has the file copying & moving capabilities returned yet?


----------



## Mid123 (Oct 8, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## SkH (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank You very much YWG!!


----------



## jerbz (Oct 9, 2010)

respects to YWG


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ta Much YWG!


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 10, 2010)

I still really appreciate these Wood updates, man. I use SCDSTWO (which is amazing) but a lot of my friends have R4s and I love YWG for giving all my friends Wood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry, I know the joke has been used to death already lol)

I hope he keeps us the good work. Thanks, YWG.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 10, 2010)

Cheers to the wood team  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though I don't have an R4. Good work!


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 10, 2010)

Need urgent help. I borrowed a mates r4 but games don't load for me. It just turns off without any error. Actually, I had a uims somethingy mabob error but I managed to fix it. Now, it just turns off while loading a game. Any help?


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 10, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Need urgent help. I borrowed a mates r4 but games don't load for me. It just turns off without any error. Actually, I had a uims somethingy mabob error but I managed to fix it. Now, it just turns off while loading a game. Any help?


Maybe the R4 is a clone?


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 10, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it is. Can you give me a working UiMS206.nds??


----------



## GH0ST (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for your incredible RPG support ;-)


----------



## katastrophie (Oct 11, 2010)

Is there any way to convert the already converted save files for wood. filename.nds back to the original normal nds sav files.  I have last window and I need to get past a part which needs the R button to use but my R button doesn`t work, so I want to do it on an emu, save and continue on the DS.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 11, 2010)

Despite what one or two people say they aren't converted, just renamed.

I have a batch file you can use to rename them back and forth http://filetrip.net/f12174-AKAIO-Wood-R4-S...anager-1-4.html or just use the ren command from the command prompt. Alternatively in windows explorer goto the folder options and enable show all file extenstions, then click on the save and press F2 then manually rename it.


----------



## qwertymodo (Oct 11, 2010)

Bugger... this release breaks my 3in1+ patch


----------



## zeromac (Oct 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> dekuleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck happened to not discussing AKAIO/Acekarts in these Wood release threads?

You said so yourself


----------



## Depravo (Oct 11, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> What the fuck happened to not discussing AKAIO/Acekarts in these Wood release threads?
> 
> You said so yourself


Presumably that announcement was intended to _stop _further AceKard/AKAIO comparisons.


----------

